# Anyone here ride the Coaster?



## MIrailfan (Dec 16, 2019)

If so, opinions?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a long time ago. It’s just a normal commuter train. Not that special. The Pacific Surfliner runs the same route and the equipment is better and you get AGR points for it. The scenery is great. 

Now the sprinter connects with both at Oceanside.


----------



## MIrailfan (Dec 19, 2019)

true but Amtrak costs double.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 19, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I have a long time ago. It’s just a normal commuter train. Not that special. The Pacific Surfliner runs the same route and the equipment is better and you get AGR points for it. The scenery is great.
> 
> Now the sprinter connects with both at Oceanside.


You can also connect with Metrolink (also a commuter train) at Oceanside to get to LA.


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 19, 2021)

Coaster is way cheaper than amtrak


----------



## neroden (Mar 2, 2021)

It's fine. I've taken the Coaster to the station for Legoland.


----------



## Cal (Mar 9, 2021)

I've ridden Coaster a few times. It's comfortable, clean, fast (meaning it doesn't just go 50mph). I believe there is free WiFi. Trains have a good OTP. 

If you are thinking about taking it over Amtrak, you get the same views, less amenities. But it's much cheaper than Amtrak.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 9, 2021)

I don't ride coasters. Make me nauseous. Even the little kiddie ones.


----------

